# 1985 honda 250es gear reduction?



## greener179 (Feb 18, 2015)

How would i go about making a gear reduction for my 1985 honda 250es big red? Also if anyone is capable of making one for not terribly expensive i would be interested in buying one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does it need it? Those things already had a granny low in them. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## greener179 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm wanting to lift it and use larger tires something like 28" outlaws and wasn't sure if it could spin them stock or not.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think it would have any trouble.


----------

